# Brighton Return



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

This is the other watch I sent to Paul with my Megasonic although this one only needed a service and is now running fine,you dont see to many of these as they are not so numerous as the hamilton railroad special well I dont think they are anyway. I,m not sure what movement is in this but I think it,s a 219 perhaps somebody can confirm that,as you can see it,s a gold coloured case with a 10k rolled gold back I,m sure gold will make a comeback one of these days. This watch also came from Keith and I,m sure he must have a small wrist because both bands are pretty tight on my 8/12in wrist. I think this peticular watch has a nice dial and set of hands and the red second hand sets it off a treat.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Nice one Ken...I've always liked the RR electric watches and finally have my own s/steel 214 RR Accutron on its way from Canada. It might even be delivered in person


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Glad to hear that Paul I expect MS is coming soon with a pocket full of goodies for you, the 214 must be a sixties watch with a backset to it, I see this one of mine is marked N1 for 1971 so what movement is in it a 218 or a 219 as I have not had the back off this one and I thought 219 movements were later than 1971.


----------



## stonedeaf (Dec 3, 2008)

dombox40 said:


> This is the other watch I sent to Paul with my Megasonic although this one only needed a service and is now running fine,you dont see to many of these as they are not so numerous as the hamilton railroad special well I dont think they are anyway. I,m not sure what movement is in this but I think it,s a 219 perhaps somebody can confirm that,as you can see it,s a gold coloured case with a 10k rolled gold back I,m sure gold will make a comeback one of these days. This watch also came from Keith and I,m sure he must have a small wrist because both bands are pretty tight on my 8/12in wrist. I think this peticular watch has a nice dial and set of hands and the red second hand sets it off a treat.


Very nice indeed k:










My rather more humble Country Cousin says "Hello" :kiss1:


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

:kewlpics: Don't care much for Railroad watches, myself.


----------



## stonedeaf (Dec 3, 2008)

watchnutz said:


> :kewlpics: Don't care much for Railroad watches, myself.


Just as well or there'd be none left for anyone else !! :bangin:


----------

